# Engine Management Light on?



## micalee (Mar 5, 2010)

HI there. We have a Mk1 3.2 and out of the blue, the engine management light came on (presuming it is this, amber colour engine shape icon on dash)

Car drives fine still, no apparent change in performance or tick over. The car has been sat for 10 days as we have been away on holiday.

Also, maybe non related, when we went to collect the car today, as I was following it, the left exhaust was alot more active than the right from cold - You could see alot more of the early morning vapour coming out of the left than the right? Secondly, I have noticed a whine/whistle type of noise as you lift off and the car slows down?

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## AnthonyTT (Jun 19, 2010)

could be one coilpack gone......mine did the same last week so I got the AA in and they changed it for me......i got it done FOC (they dint have a new coil, but a nearly one, so no charge).....but i believe the normal charge is about about £40.00.
My engine managment light came on and the idleing was a bit iffy as only one coil had gone....
hope you get it sorted out


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

micalee said:


> HI there. We have a Mk1 3.2 and out of the blue, the engine management light came on (presuming it is this, amber colour engine shape icon on dash)
> 
> Car drives fine still, no apparent change in performance or tick over. The car has been sat for 10 days as we have been away on holiday.
> 
> ...


There are literally 1000s of possible codes that could set your EML on. It's just silly to hazard a guess as to why given such little info as the car has sat for 10 days....the EML could have absolutely nothing to do with sitting idle, just coincedence. *Only real option is to have it checked with a VAG-COM to determine the exact code or codes that have caused the illuminated EML.* Then, you can progress with a fix.

cheers.


----------



## ironmike (Jul 26, 2010)

I have exact same with my EML coming on and car drive fine. I'm looking into vag com is well as I'm new to audi coming from jap cars where all I need was a paper clip to find out fault codes Haha


----------



## micalee (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. The idle doesnt seem too bad - I dont really drive the car as its the wifes, and when asking her, I get the usual "I don't know!" When I went to listen to idle, I gently revved it, but found it hard to get it to sit at 1000rpm - it either wanted to sit above at 1300rpm or below at 800rpm ish. Also, our drive is on a slight incline and when reversing off, it does seem to need alot of revs to get it to move? May just be me!

If one coil pack is gone, would it be very noticable?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Sounds like a coil pack to me. 30ish quid. call AA to diagnose.
Exhaust is due to the flapper in the right hand side tailpipe as it only opens at certain revs.
I suggest someone reads the handbook. You could disconnect the vacuum pipe at the tailpipe and block the flexible hose with a screw if you want even vapour and a different exhaust note for free.
Steve


----------



## micalee (Mar 5, 2010)

Thankyou Steve - I remember now with the exhaust from when I had an R32.

Thanks


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Your welcome even if youve got a special boot liner.
Steve


----------



## micalee (Mar 5, 2010)

How do you know about my 'special' boot liner?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

micalee said:


> How do you know about my 'special' boot liner?


There isnt much i dont know.
Steev


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

think when that came up on mine it was the engine coolant sender.


----------



## ironmike (Jul 26, 2010)

mine turned out to be the MAF sensor after VAG COM and the engine light hasnt came back so far. fingers crossed thats it


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hope its just a blip then.
When i got my V6, i changed plugs, coilpacks and MAF straight away, so i knew i was eliminating any possible problems.
Cost me 400 smackers but i have peace of mind and had no failures in 2 years and long may it last.
Steve


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

I will just add to this post if I may 

Exactly the same situation... I got my car about 10 days ago... it's been stood most of the time apart from a couple of small runs. And now the engine light has come on.. I am going to run it down to Birmigham on the weekend... 
I assume from other searches that it's still ok to drive with it on? I can't tell any difference to be honest... but after such a short time it's a bit scary! I bought it from a dealer so I have 3 months engine and transmission warranty.


----------



## undisputed (Jul 15, 2010)

micalee said:


> HI there. We have a Mk1 3.2 and out of the blue, the engine management light came on (presuming it is this, amber colour engine shape icon on dash)
> 
> Car drives fine still, no apparent change in performance or tick over. The car has been sat for 10 days as we have been away on holiday.
> 
> ...


thats not the engine management light, thats an emission Light, engine management light is coded as 'EPC' on the dash.


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

forgive me, my books etc are at my partners in preston... I just orderd a VAGCOM cable anyway...


----------

